# Acne!!!!!!!!!



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

:cursing: Im getting sick to fuc*in death of my acne, im 21 now and had it since I was 14, ive been using clearasil pads recently which have helped to clear it up but once again just when everything starting to look normal it fvckin comes back ten times worse. Its getting to the stage now where I cant even go out when it flares up because of how embaressed I get,my mates have just asked me go beer garden for a few and Ive had to turn it down because I cant stand to go out like this, no one I know of suffers from it at my age and its really starting to p!ss me off. Ive used everything I can think off to get rid of it benozyl peroxide, oxytetracycline you name it Ive probs used it was thinking of getting roaccutane but not sure about the sides anyway I dont even think I want a reply just wanted to rant on about it help clear my mind abit!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

go to your doctor.. say its making you depressed, and it causes you to have low self confidence.. they will sort you out with something


----------



## Martain (Sep 13, 2008)

im 27 and still suffer from acne mainly on my neck and top of my back i have quite bad scares form it try to let the sun get to it dont cover it up try a scrub like apricot scrub when i used to use it twice a day and shower twice a day it cleared up but since having a bath (moved) hate baths its got worse again i have tried roaccutane and it did clear up then came back again but i wouldnt recommend it due to the side affects people have killed themselfs through depression whilst on it and by the sounds of things it is mentally scaring you but try my suggestion facial scrub with the bits in twice a day and you should see results in a month (worked for me) need to keep your skin oil free


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Co-Op hand wash (used as shower gel) and duac spot cream works very well to clear up spots. Try it you won't regrett it.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Roacutane from a dematologist worked for me mate i suffered since i was 13 til late 20 s

Sides aint to bad

Its the only answer


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Co-Op hand wash (used as shower gel) and duac spot cream works very well to clear up spots. Try it you won't regrett it.


Probs the antibacterial in the hand wash that kills bacteria in the spots..

Dalacin and Zineryt also do the same, they are Dr prescribed topical antibiotics, the later has Zinc in it too, which is good for the skin :thumb:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> Probs the antibacterial in the hand wash that kills bacteria in the spots..
> 
> Dalacin and Zineryt also do the same, they are Dr prescribed topical antibiotics, the later has Zinc in it too, which is good for the skin :thumb:


I had the zinc, i didnt respond too well, it made mine a lot worse, my doctor thinks it actually burnt my skin (a lot of redness), as its strong stuff


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

i suffer badly on my back. only thing that clears it up for a while is the sun.

Im also ready for a cure!!!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> I had the zinc, i didnt respond too well, it made mine a lot worse, my doctor thinks it actually burnt my skin (a lot of redness), as its strong stuff


I think the prob with it is that it has a lot of alcohol in it, as does the alcohol based dalacin, but if you get the dalacin C (instead of T) It may be 'kinder on the skin:laugh:'

CNP junkie, if you have a mrs get her to exfoliate your back... works a treat.

If you don't have a mrs.. rub your back on a tree :lol:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> CNP junkie, if you have a mrs get her to exfoliate your back... works a treat.
> 
> If you don't have a mrs.. rub your back on a tree :lol:


 :lol:

yeh cheers for the advice fellas its much appreciated, ive managed get in at docs tomorrow so ill see what he has to say, hopefully hel be able to prescribe me with something


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

MXD said:


> Co-Op hand wash (used as shower gel) and duac spot cream works very well to clear up spots. Try it you won't regrett it.


ill see what the doc says but i think ill give that a go mate, liking the avi aswell m8 lookin good


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Try changing all your washing products,like face washes etc to an oil free type. Try simple face wash to start.

Duac works as it has antibiotics in it this worked wonders but did eventually come back.

Try Liz earle's anti-secptic called spot on for any spots that appear on your face and you want rid of it.It is only a small amount you get but enough to last ages on your face. It has a roller on the end but I ripped this off and dabbed it on my finger so more anti-septic went onto the spot and I did think the roller agitated the spot. I never had loads of spots but used to get on big one that would come out and this product used to kill it quick and make it less noticable

I am currently on roaccutane and it is working. Don't worry about what people are saying about the sides they are not that bad, for me and 4 others I know that has been on it, I don't know anyone that has been bad on it. Sides you will get are dry skin and lips.

Go ahead and try it and if the sides are bad stop,only one way to find out mate.

Another note to people who have tried it and it never worked, you should try a second course on roaccutane as a friend needed a second course and it did clear up second time round


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Not sure if you use steroids or not but i didnt have no acne until messing with them, Apart from the odd spot growing up im now (24) I had mega bad at one point (from drugs) and then i was off for over one year and i still had them not as bad but still new ones popped up, I tried all the crap the GP gave me, plus all the crap in boots etc...

I just finished 2 boxes of Roacutanne. and i only did 20mg a day. I havent got NO spots now mate, and no new ones Also ive just finished 10 weeks of test and tren which can cause spots and i didnt get one mate,

My gp didnt give accutane i got it from my source, but if it bothers you that much just get it and do a low dose, most people i spoke to done way more than me


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

MXD said:


> Co-Op hand wash (used as shower gel) and duac spot cream works very well to clear up spots. Try it you won't regrett it.


Nice tip im gonna try that. Btw your back is fcking mint in your avvy, props.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheers fellas, yeh I went docs and he told me to pick up panoxyl gel 2.5%, its basically just benozyl peroxide, but Ive been using 2.5% anyway so i bought the 10% one instead so im gonna give that a go for a few weeks and try and bring down the inflamation, im using clearasil pads as they contain salicylic acid and I also took MXD's advice and bought some coop handwash for 38p a tub which is good for my back although I dont really get many spots on my body just my face. If this fails though then ill source my own roaccutane and run a course of that until its all cleared up. Thanks again for the advice people its been much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> Cheers fellas, yeh I went docs and he told me to pick up panoxyl gel 2.5%, its basically just benozyl peroxide, but Ive been using 2.5% anyway so i bought the 10% one instead so im gonna give that a go for a few weeks and try and bring down the inflamation, im using clearasil pads as they contain salicylic acid and I also took MXD's advice and bought some coop handwash for 38p a tub which is good for my back although I dont really get many spots on my body just my face. If this fails though then ill source my own roaccutane and run a course of that until its all cleared up. Thanks again for the advice people its been much appreciated :thumbup1:


10% ****ed up so many expensive shirts of mine, it just bleaches them :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

pmsl I know how ya feel m8, I was using some pads not long ago on ma face and after a few days I noticed they had started to bleach my fringe ended up walking round looking like fvckin eminem


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> pmsl I know how ya feel m8, I was using some pads not long ago on ma face and after a few days I noticed they had started to bleach my fringe ended up walking round looking like fvckin eminem


lol Its the peroxide its a cvnt! I used it on my bacne... bad fvcking idea :laugh::laugh:, just don't use it pre gym it gets in your sweat, drips down your back and onto your clothes ... ruined :cursing:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

before you go to sleep, wet your face and use alum block to wipe affected areas..i know it's something that you use if you cut yourself to sleep the bleeding when you shave but this has really worked on me...makes your face little dry but try it...also, was your face with nizoral shampoo.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I get it mega bad on my back and delts. This is probably the worse i've had it. I'm thinking of starting on the sun beds to try and help. It's ****ing shockingly bad, thing is alot of it is just spots, no puss:confused1:

Running 250mg Test currently.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I get it mega bad on my back and delts. This is probably the worse i've had it. I'm thinking of starting on the sun beds to try and help. It's ****ing shockingly bad, thing is alot of it is just spots, no puss:confused1:
> 
> Running 250mg Test currently.


Reaction to coming off the Tren?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Reaction to coming off the Tren?


 Hmmm interesting point you raise:thumbup1:

However it was still pretty bad before, now it's just a joke. i might take a pic later for everyone to laugh at:thumb:

Hope these sun beds work a little bit to dry them out at least.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Hmmm interesting point you raise:thumbup1:
> 
> However it was still pretty bad before, now it's just a joke. i might take a pic later for everyone to laugh at:thumb:
> 
> Hope these sun beds work a little bit to dry them out at least.


Sunbeds work a treat for me, esp with some E45 on after :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Hmmm interesting point you raise:thumbup1:
> 
> However it was still pretty bad before, now it's just a joke. i might take a pic later for everyone to laugh at:thumb:
> 
> Hope these sun beds work a little bit to dry them out at least.


If it gets worse just get on some accutane bud. Don't want the mess I had, beyond a joke and one point.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh nothing works. I've tried all the creams and tablets from duac to minicillin. And all the crap thats in stores. I found sunbeds clear it up personally but thats not a long term answer and not the healthiest.

Roaccutane is the answer tbh, im trying to get it from my doctor been trying to get it for over a year now, they just won't budge, thinking of just sourcing elsewhere because I can get it elsewhere.


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

i tried everything too m8, mines have gone pretty much basically i get the odd one every 3rd week or sumat daft but i steam my face now. just boil the kettle pour into bowl put towel over ya head works a treat for me, i dnno weather it actauly works or mine are just fading away but its worth a try ay?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> If it gets worse just get on some accutane bud. Don't want the mess I had, beyond a joke and one point.


 Isnt that sh1t quite harsh on the liver?

I'm worried about taking this and AAS at the same time:confused1:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Isnt that sh1t quite harsh on the liver?
> 
> I'm worried about taking this and AAS at the same time:confused1:


Jab ? aslong as the AAS aren't 17-aa you should be fine


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Ive spoken with two dermatologists now who both have recommended a new dosing regime with roacutanne. The usual high dose 3-6 months can bring out itchiness and peeling of skin and lips, nose canal etc and also can cause huge pains in the joints of the body especially if you train heavy. You become photo-sensitive too which means sun exposure needs to be avoided, again not great for BB'ers as its usually 'vests on' when the sun shines surely?

The high dose did though shutdown the oil glands very effectively and it can take ages for any acne to return, if at all.

With regards though to BB'ers who cycle steroids too both Dr's receommended a low dose regime using as little as 5mg ED - but continually and for longer. The sides are minimal if anything, it doesnt raise blood fats like the high dose, you can go in the sun (somewhat) BUT it still has a decent effect on the glands and actually over time changes their structure to prevent any further over-secretion.

Its not something ive tried, but was recommended especially if cycling steroids and not choosing to come off gear to get rid of the acne. Just a thought if worried about the side effects of roacutanne.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

kingprop said:


> Ive spoken with two dermatologists now who both have recommended a new dosing regime with roacutanne. The usual high dose 3-6 months can bring out itchiness and peeling of skin and lips, nose canal etc and also can cause huge pains in the joints of the body especially if you train heavy. You become photo-sensitive too which means sun exposure needs to be avoided, again not great for BB'ers as its usually 'vests on' when the sun shines surely?
> 
> The high dose did though shutdown the oil glands very effectively and it can take ages for any acne to return, if at all.
> 
> ...


How would you manage 5mg ED with a 20mg capsule though?

Would 20mg EOD be any good?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

You can get 5mgs ones. And 10's too. I dont think EOD type administration is advised. Like I say its new to me too this way. Next time I see either gentleman ill ask though.

From end October ill be trying it this way myself. 5mgs ED.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I find that oxytetracyclin works reasonably well. it wont have your skin baby perfect if taking aas but it does work.

The doc should prescribe this easy enough.

I got it years back and not whenever i need a course of it i just put in a special request at the doce on a bit of paper and hey presto ts available for me at the chemist. saves the doc time and me time


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> How would you manage 5mg ED with a 20mg capsule though?
> 
> Would 20mg EOD be any good?


You can get 5mg, 10mg, 20mg and 40mg i think, im currently on 70mg a day so i take 5 tablets, 3 20mg and 2 x 5mg


----------



## danielswem (Feb 25, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> :cursing: Im getting sick to fuc*in death of my acne, im 21 now and had it since I was 14, ive been using clearasil pads recently which have helped to clear it up but once again just when everything starting to look normal it fvckin comes back ten times worse. Its getting to the stage now where I cant even go out when it flares up because of how embaressed I get,my mates have just asked me go beer garden for a few and Ive had to turn it down because I cant stand to go out like this, no one I know of suffers from it at my age and its really starting to p!ss me off. Ive used everything I can think off to get rid of it benozyl peroxide, oxytetracycline you name it Ive probs used it was thinking of getting roaccutane but not sure about the sides anyway I dont even think I want a reply just wanted to rant on about it help clear my mind abit!


I had a mate who's acne cleared up in 4 weeks he had prevoiusly tried everything incl. roacheaten, the answer was cut all **** incl. crisps, kfc, and most carbs, double water intake and start to suplliement with vitamins etc, good luck

btw when it clered up and he went back to his old ways it did return !

heathly living is usually the answer


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

danielswem said:


> I had a mate who's acne cleared up in 4 weeks he had prevoiusly tried everything incl. roacheaten, the answer was cut all **** incl. crisps, kfc, and most carbs, double water intake and start to suplliement with vitamins etc, good luck
> 
> btw when it clered up and he went back to his old ways it did return !
> 
> heathly living is usually the answer


Ok. His acne being what 2/3 spots? Theres noway it could clear up bad acne in 4 weeks im sorry but i cant see it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

danielswem said:


> I had a mate who's acne cleared up in 4 weeks he had prevoiusly tried everything incl. roacheaten, the answer was cut all **** incl. crisps, kfc, and most carbs, double water intake and start to suplliement with vitamins etc, good luck
> 
> btw when it clered up and he went back to his old ways it did return !
> 
> heathly living is usually the answer


Lies. I've got m8s who eat all the $hit under the sun and have done for years, yet have a clear skin. I eat the healthiest of foods. I don't smoke, drink and I rarely eat junk food yet I get spots.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

danielswem said:


> I had a mate who's acne cleared up in 4 weeks he had prevoiusly tried everything incl. roacheaten, the answer was cut all **** incl. crisps, kfc, and most carbs, double water intake and start to suplliement with vitamins etc, good luck
> 
> btw when it clered up and he went back to his old ways it did return !
> 
> heathly living is usually the answer


My diet is as clean as they come m8 I cant even remember the last time I ate crisps and kfc, probs have a cheat meal once or twice a month thats it and Im currently drinking around 8 pints of water a day. The root cause is a sensitivity to testosterone which cant be treated with diet and vitamins


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

I think its different in every person, hence why there's still no real 'cure' for it.

The thing with rocautanne (isotretinoin) is that it was discovered/synthesised as a chemotherapy drug. Its still used today for some types of cancers. It is not something to mess around with and is without doubt the most dangerous/potent compound in our ****nal. 'Our' meaning BB'ing.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

^^ Ah! As a spurs fan im glad we cant even mention ****nal on here. lol


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

kingprop said:


> ^^ Ah! As a spurs fan im glad we cant even mention ****nal on here. lol


 :lol: :lol:

Been using the panoxyl gel 10% now for a few days and can safely say it is definatly working. The inflammation seems to have calmed right down so I would highly recommend it to someone suffering from breakouts of acne. It says use it once a day but I literally just throw loads of the stuff on all the time and it seems to do the job, Ive also been using clearasil pads twice a day once in the morning and once in the evening and Ive combined all of this with the coop handwash used as a shower gel (which I might add actually contains some of the active ingredients in clearasil pads for only 38p a tub.)


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

^ This is basically what I use on-cycle mate with perhaps a quinoderm wash for the shower. It keeps them at bay but once PCT kicks in it can be pretty bad on my back.


----------

